# Up/Down Cigar pickup



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

So, On another forum a guy was talking about picking up a fiver of the tatuaje blacks and a couple franks, So I ended up giving the owner a call and asking him if he had some tat blacks and franks and He did. So I picked up a fiver of the blacks and just a couple franks since I already had some. He then tells me that they also have the tats east coast laying around. Of course I had to pick up a couple of those and then he told me he would throw in a Tat robusto since he was able to talk me into the east coast.

When I got the package today it also included the monster box! I know it would have been even better if I just picked up a full box of the monster but I thought it was a cool move by the owner to throw that in.

View attachment 11364
View attachment 11363
View attachment 11365


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I too recently found this shop and had a similar experience. The owner and the guys that work there are a class act all the way!!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, awesome haul brother. Congrats.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's great customer service and haul!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastic haul friends...just fantastic!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow great haul! I can't wait to get my hands on some of those Blacks.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice Tat Haul.


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Way to go, great haul!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Tat Blacks, Ive heard good things about those and am eager to get my hands on one.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Killer score! Throwing in the box was a first class bonus!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw a special on that shop on NBC 5 news online and it looks like a great shop. Nice Tat haul!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is a great pick up,love the bonus box too...


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

nice haul! I wonder if he has more Monsters or even just the box at least...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That is one great score there!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Werd that store is fantastic. i stopped in there to pick up a few Franks myself and everyone there was awesome. They have a huge collection of cigars and import cigarettes. Oooh and hookah! Musn't forget the hookah!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Score!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick-up. Wish all B&Ms were like that.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice haul there. Well done.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pick-ups!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesom score!! One by one they all on my wish list!! :dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome pickups and sounds like a great shop


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I love Up Down. 
I tried one of their "Diana" house cigars, and thought it was a very good mild smoke.

Congratulations on the pick-up.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I love Up Down. 
I tried one of their "Diana" house cigars, and thought it was a very good mild smoke.

Congratulations on the pick-up.


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

nice pick ups.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice pick up, i hear good things about that shop


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice score


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!

I cannot wait to try one!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love those cigars and the bonus of the box was very A plus!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome and Lucky!


----------

